# Allen Bradley Verbindung über Router



## herby (28 Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen!  Ich möchte gern über unser Firmennetzwerk auf eine Compact Logix CPU zugreifen. Direkt vor Ort komme ich problemlos online.  Schließe ich das PG aber im Büro an und lassen die Adresse automatisch zuweisen, so funktioniert es nicht mehr. Das PG erhält eine IP, Subnetmask und einen Gateway aus einem anderen Adressbereich als es die CPU hat. Anpingen kann man die SPS jetzt. Der Versuch online Zugriff zu erhalten schlägt aber fehl. Die Anlage ist im RSLinx zu sehen und ich klicke "online" an. Es dauert etwa 10sec. und die Buttons werden ausgegraut, ohne dass eine Verbindung zu stande kommt.  Liegt das an Sicherheitseinstellungen im Netzwerk oder mache ich hier grundsätzlich etwas falsch?  Gruß herby


----------



## Oberchefe (28 Februar 2011)

Richtige Gateway Adresse in der Steuerung eingetragen?


----------



## herby (28 Februar 2011)

Da muss ich gleich mal nachsehen.  Mich wundert aber, dass ein Ping funktioniert. Gruß herby


----------



## Blacky70 (4 März 2011)

Wenn du da ne Lösung hast poste die doch bitte mal. Ich denke das ich in 2-3 Wochen vor den selben Problemen stehe wenn ich ne Fernwartung in die USA einrichte.

Danke schon mal
Ralf


----------



## herby (4 März 2011)

Ich werd mich auf jeden Fall nochmal melden. In den letzten Tagen fehlte in der Firma aber die Zeit mich darum zu kümmern. 

herby


----------



## herby (9 März 2011)

Leider lohnt sich keine weitere Rechere. Ich habe mal mit unserer IT gesprochen und erfahren, dass der Zugriff aus dem Firmennetz wg. einer Firewall zw. den Netzen nicht möglich ist. Der Ping lässt sich zwar durchführen; für weitere Zugriffe sind die Einstellungen aber "zu scharf".   herby


----------



## bitsearcher (19 März 2011)

@ Blacky

bist Du schon weiter?
Muss nämlich demnächst auch ne Fernwartung nach USA einrichten ;-).

Lg bitsearcher


----------



## herby (20 März 2011)

Hab nicht richtig gelesen (ich war mit der Frage ja gar nichtgemeint) und daher kann der ganze Text weg. 

herby


----------



## Blacky70 (21 März 2011)

Hallo bitsearcher,

ja mittlerweile läuft die Fernwartung, der amerikanische Admin hat mir diese eingerichtet. Und zwar hat er mir eine VPN über die Software SonicWall Global VPN Client http://help.mysonicwall.com/Applications/vpnclient/
reigeschaltet. Direkten Zugang auf die CPU gelegt. Ist nur nicht so ganz geschickt, da ich nun über die CPU keinen ZUgang zur Visu habe. Die will er mir in den nächsten Tagen noch einzeln zuschalten. Hat aber den Vorteil, das ich die IP Adresse auf meinem Lappi nicht ändern muss sondern ganz normal über dynamische IP auf die VPN zugreife und diese mich weiterroutet.


----------



## JesperMP (21 März 2011)

herby schrieb:


> Leider lohnt sich keine weitere Rechere. Ich habe mal mit unserer IT gesprochen und erfahren, dass der Zugriff aus dem Firmennetz wg. einer Firewall zw. den Netzen nicht möglich ist. Der Ping lässt sich zwar durchführen; für weitere Zugriffe sind die Einstellungen aber "zu scharf". herby


Einfach 2 LANs von 2 Firmen zusammenbinden, das verstehe ich das IT nicht zulässt.
Aber dafür gibts as ja VPN Verbindungen. Es erlaubt die sichere zugriff von "aussen".


----------

